# pond snails



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm going to buy a puffer shortly so i'm thinking of starting a breeding tank for ponds snails because no one carries them in my lfs and right now being the rainy season is the perfect time for me to catch some for myself later i wont find any

i've read up articles online about pond snails 
i wanted to know how long will it take for me to get them to breed and how long before the eggs hatch


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They breed pretty quick. It takes like a week for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

ok thank you i found like 3 in my garden just now i want to know if these are the same will post pics in a minute


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

here is the pic


----------

